# ANDROID: Connected to Wifi, but no internet access. Please help.



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

Hello everyone, I have an android phone. *Karbonn A5*. And BSNL Modem *UTStarcom WA3002G4*. Plan is *499 Rural combo unlimited.
*
Today I've activated "WLAN" from the exchange.
And the "WLAN" light is glowing now. Before it isn't.

I've searched for networks in my phone. It detects my modem and asks for password. I've entered password. And clicked "connect" in my phone. 
Signal status is Excellent and speed is 54.4 Mbps. It shows all.

But after connected, when I tried to open google or any other site, it won't. I've tried playstore also. It won't.

Please please help.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Hello everyone, I have an android phone. *Karbonn A5*. And BSNL Modem *UTStarcom WA3002G4*. Plan is *499 Rural combo unlimited.
> *
> Today I've activated "WLAN" from the exchange.
> And the "WLAN" light is glowing now. Before it isn't.
> ...


Is your modem connected to the internet? I mean is the user name and password saved in that modem and is it set to PPPOE mode?

For reference, in this mode, you do not need to dial a connection from the desktop/laptop etc to use internet.


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Is your modem connected to the internet? I mean is the user name and password saved in that modem and is it set to PPPOE mode?
> 
> For reference, in this mode, you do not need to dial a connection from the desktop/laptop etc to use internet.



Yeah. I'm now connected to internet via pc. SO I DON'T NEED TO CONNECT TO INTERNET? Just turn on modem and connect phone to wifi?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> Yeah. I'm now connected to internet via pc. SO I DON'T NEED TO CONNECT TO INTERNET? Just turn on modem and connect phone to wifi?


Wait, when you connect to internet via PC, do you just turn the modem on? Or do you have to dial a connection from desktop with your username and password?

If so, you need to reconfigure it: Configure Internet on BSNL UTStar WA3002G4 ADSL Broadband Modem - Tricks Guide


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Wait, when you connect to internet via PC, do you just turn the modem on? Or do you have to dial a connection from desktop with your username and password?
> 
> If so, you need to reconfigure it: Configure Internet on BSNL UTStar WA3002G4 ADSL Broadband Modem - Tricks Guide



2nd one. I have to dial a connection with username and password.


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> 2nd one. I have to dial a connection with username and password.


Then please follow that guide to configure your modem, and after that even when using from PC, you do not need to dial, just turn the modem on, wait for the ADSL link to get steady and a few mins later you could use it normally from the PC or via mobile, both at the same time.


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Then please follow that guide to configure your modem, and after that even when using from PC, you do not need to dial, just turn the modem on, wait for the ADSL link to get steady and a few mins later you could use it normally from the PC or via mobile, both at the same time.



So just follow that guide and turn on modem. After all lights are steady, can I connect to wifi with my mobile?


----------



## tkin (Feb 23, 2013)

jkultimate said:


> So just follow that guide and turn on modem. After all lights are steady, can I connect to wifi with my mobile?


Yes


----------



## jkultimate (Feb 23, 2013)

tkin said:


> Yes



Thanks for this bro. I will get back ASAP after doing that. 

One more doubt bro... Do I need to connect to net while doing that? OR just turn on modem without dialing?



tkin said:


> Yes




BRO... It worked..!!! VERY VERY THANK YOU.................!!!!!!  IT WAS REALLY EASY. THANK YOU THANK YOU..... 
​THANK YOU BRO Tkin


----------



## jkultimate (Mar 3, 2013)

Please mark this thread as solved mods.


----------

